# Total Lunar Eclipse



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

There will be a total Lunar eclipse Wednesday (tomorrow) morning, October 8. The eclipse will begin at 3:15 am with totality from 4:30-5:30, then gradually coming out of Earth's shadow and ending 6:30ish. 
It should be an awesome view! Other things to see if you decide to go take a look will be Jupiter almost due east over the Wasatch mountains and of course the constellation *Orion, the hunter*, with his *hunting buddies Canis major and Canis minor*. Canis major (the big dog) has the brightest star we can see in the night sky, Sirius. I'm serious about this!  Enjoy!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good article on it, pictures describing how they work, where its visible etc etc.

http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-how-to-see-oct-8-lunar-eclipse-2014-10

-DallanC


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this the same as a blood moon.-O|o- I saw something on the news this morning.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Can someone take a picture and post it tomorrow so I don't have to wake up at some ungodly hour to look at the moon. Duck hunters how about it?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Can someone take a picture and post it tomorrow so I don't have to wake up at some ungodly hour to look at the moon. Duck hunters how about it?


HaHa! I'll try, but for events like this...pictures just aren't the same!;-)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

For anyone up on a ridge hunting it should be an awesome sight to watch as the eclipse fades the sun beginning to rise.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I set my alarm for 4am. It's 4:05 right now in Alaska. 6:05 your time. It's a little more than half eclipsed right now. Pretty cool!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mrs. Goob, her dog Lilly, and I watched the lunar eclpse. It was cool.

.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I totally forgot about this. I was even up at 4:00 but didn't even think to go outside and look. What a bummer.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Mrs. Goob, her dog Lilly, and I watched the lunar eclpse. It was cool.
> 
> .


You know the routine, Pics or it didn't happen. :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> You know the routine, Pics or it didn't happen. :grin:


here:



.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw it . I'll see it again on the news tonight. :embarassed:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> here:
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Amish Christmas lights.Thats funny right there:mrgreen:


----------

